# I FOUND THE CURE



## miguelmalato

This post has been edited.


----------



## Lostwanderer

Pretty sure this guys a troll..maybe everyones figured that out. Just dont watch it if your badly dp'd.


----------



## Mushishi

Totally worked. Lolz


----------



## miguelmalato

Mushishi said:


> Totally worked. Lolz


I don't know what to say to you. It worked for me.
Why would I bother posting this in here if I didn't believe this might work?


----------



## miguelmalato

Lostwanderer said:


> Pretty sure this guys a troll..maybe everyones figured that out. Just dont watch it if your badly dp'd.


Well genius what the fuck wrong can happen to you if you already feel so detached from reality?? Try it out, it will work


----------



## Lostwanderer

miguelmalato said:


> Well genius what the fuck wrong can happen to you if you already feel so detached from reality?? Try it out, it will work


You could feel more detached, which is what optical illusions normally do..how can you be sure something that worked for you works for everyone else.


----------



## Skynet

Don't ever dismiss things like this. As a teenager I had Depersonalization 24/7 for three solid months. Then one morning I looked across my room and stared at a bumper sticker for 45 minutes. Put myself in sort of a trance. Then I walked into my kitchen and my Depersonalization instantly went away as if I turned it off with a switch. Staring at one thing for so long apparently relaxed my brain so much that it was finally able to get back to normal. This video seems like it could do the same thing.


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun

The link bubble thing at the bottom totally took me out of it.


----------



## Quarter Pounder

Lostwanderer said:


> Pretty sure this guys a troll..maybe everyones figured that out. Just dont watch it if your badly dp'd.


What a ***. This might work for some people, so shut the fuck up


----------



## derkdiggler

has anyone tried this video yet, i want to try it but i dont want to get even more messed up than i am makes me nervous, pely back and let me no


----------



## Lostwanderer

Quarter Pounder said:


> What a ***. This might work for some people, so shut the fuck up


..i just saw that this guy's posted only three posts total and two of them just links to this video. Just got suspicious that its some guy trolling this forum. 
Honestly why the hate, by all means go ahead and watch it. As for me im putting my faith elsewhere.


----------



## miguelmalato

derkdiggler said:


> has anyone tried this video yet, i want to try it but i dont want to get even more messed up than i am makes me nervous, pely back and let me no


You guys aren't really listenning to what I said. I tried this video and IT CONSIDERABLY REDUCED MY DEPERSONALIZATION. I just felt the need to share this experience with the rest of you so you could get better. This is a fucking miracle of science. I have never felt so "in touch in reality" and in control of my body and aware of inner and outter stimuly as I do now.

Try focussing on the middle part, and watch it on fullscreen til the end. It will work.


----------



## Skynet

I tried it, but it didn't fully work. Did make me feel a little more relaxed though. I think it needs to be longer than 3 minutes.


----------



## Plants

I tried that hypno thing and it seemed to help derealization. I'm not sure if it's just a mind over matter thing (placebo) but since I looked at it yesterday I have had an improvement with the Dr.! It could just be that I improved anyway for some other reason, not sure yet. 
When I think about it, it does seem kind of silly and wierd to think that it could possibly have and effect on me. But I'm keeping an open mind anyhow. Lol


----------



## Plants

I looked at that thing on Monday night and it's now wednesday and the improvement is still there. ! That spiral thing worked. The last time I had an improvement with my derealization was last july. It can't be a coincidence. I am experiencing a dramatic improvement with my Dr. WOW .

Thank you Miguelmalato ! You're a genius. ! I'll keep people posted on whether the improvement lasts.


----------



## Guest

Skynet said:


> Don't ever dismiss things like this. As a teenager I had Depersonalization 24/7 for three solid months. Then one morning I looked across my room and stared at a bumper sticker for 45 minutes. Put myself in sort of a trance. Then I walked into my kitchen and my Depersonalization instantly went away as if I turned it off with a switch. Staring at one thing for so long apparently relaxed my brain so much that it was finally able to get back to normal. This video seems like it could do the same thing.


I have to agree here, especially for those who have DP as a result of anxiety. This is actually an exercise I use in cognitive therapy. You stare at a focal point for a long period of time and only focus on that thing. It's an exercise to quiet the mind and relax it. It alters consciousness. What it's really doing is quelling the anxiety long enough to allow some relief for the DP symptoms.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered

This seems interesting,will try it when I approach to my computer.


----------



## miguelmalato

sd


----------



## SundaySeance

miguelmalato said:


> What happened is, I shared this moment with a friend.
> 
> And it's the sharing of that event that had such a deep effect in me, not the video itself.


...what?


----------



## miguelmalato

SundaySeance said:


> ...what?


It's complicated.


----------



## miguelmalato

Kodie said:


> I looked at that thing on Monday night and it's now wednesday and the improvement is still there. ! That spiral thing worked. The last time I had an improvement with my derealization was last july. It can't be a coincidence. I am experiencing a dramatic improvement with my Dr. WOW .
> 
> Thank you Miguelmalato ! You're a genius. ! I'll keep people posted on whether the improvement lasts.


I am glad I was able to help at least one person with this









Please share this video with others !


----------



## miguelmalato

Kodie said:


> I looked at that thing on Monday night and it's now wednesday and the improvement is still there. ! That spiral thing worked. The last time I had an improvement with my derealization was last july. It can't be a coincidence. I am experiencing a dramatic improvement with my Dr. WOW .
> 
> Thank you Miguelmalato ! You're a genius. ! I'll keep people posted on whether the improvement lasts.


Kodie are you still feeling better due to the video?


----------



## dpd

I found this video while searching for information about Brainspotting and depersonalization. I suffered from depersonalization symptoms brought on by a difficult experience with weed and some other drugs that lasted for about 2 weeks. Anxiety attacks were daily and increasing in severity for three weeks after that. The recommendation to stare at a single spot for an extended period, and watching this video seems to have provided me with tremendous relief. After being encouraged by this type of therapy, I'm going to go in for a brainspotting session and I'll let you all know how that works as well. Good luck everyone.


----------



## miguelmalato

dpd said:


> I found this video while searching for information about Brainspotting and depersonalization. I suffered from depersonalization symptoms brought on by a difficult experience with weed and some other drugs that lasted for about 2 weeks. Anxiety attacks were daily and increasing in severity for three weeks after that. The recommendation to stare at a single spot for an extended period, and watching this video seems to have provided me with tremendous relief. After being encouraged by this type of therapy, I'm going to go in for a brainspotting session and I'll let you all know how that works as well. Good luck everyone.


Dear user "dpd", I strongly agree that you try EMDR first.

It worked far better for me than Brainspotting


----------



## dpd

miguelmalato said:


> Dear user "dpd", I strongly agree that you try EMDR first.
> 
> It worked far better for me than Brainspotting


 Thanks for the advice. You have tried both and found EMDR to be more effective?

Dave


----------



## lautje

ow my God!!!!
I looked at the video and after did some breathing exercise and after that I waa looking for something and I wasfeeling normal. 
and I didn't even notice it. until I tought heee dp is gone . 
it came back hi hi

But it was gone I don't know if it was the video but result everyone should try it !


----------



## lautje

result is really


----------



## miguelmalato

lautje said:


> ow my God!!!!
> I looked at the video and after did some breathing exercise and after that I waa looking for something and I wasfeeling normal.
> and I didn't even notice it. until I tought heee dp is gone .
> it came back hi hi
> 
> But it was gone I don't know if it was the video but result everyone should try it !


Try watching the video several times in a row.

For like, an absurd ammount of time.

Watch it for like 30 minutes or maybe even an hour.

This is what made the big jump from a derealization world to a normal state.

But it could be that I'm alone in this opinion...


----------



## miguelmalato

dpd said:


> Thanks for the advice. You have tried both and found EMDR to be more effective?
> 
> Dave


Yes friend.

One of the main hazards of my depersonalzation/derealization was a great decrease in my ability to concentrate on things. Stuff like reading or even paying attention to a friend's conversation. Then I read about this alternative therapy called EMDR on my local newspaper. I was very eager to try it. I went in, and after my first session I found out that I feeling somewhat more aware of my senses.

I figure the reason behind this, is because EMDR is used to fix the sinapses occuring between both sides of your brain, thus resolving some part of your sensorial distortion known as DP/DR.

You should also check out hypnosis.

Personally, I only tried this 3 times, but for completly different reasons than the theme in question.

However, I do believe it might work for treating Depersonalization Disorder.

In this procedure you should tell your therapist that he or she should be focusing on the following key sentences: "I am very real. This is my body and I feel it." "The space around exists, and I am able to feel my interactions with it.", among other examples.

I am also writting a new article enhancing the importante of these spacial distortion videos, which I know was the main thing that kicked depersonalization out of my system.

You should check it out


----------



## miguelmalato

Also guys, trying watching this video for at least 20-30 minutes in a row.

That's how I did it


----------



## dpd

Just did a session of Brainspotting with the therapist who created that technique. It was not at all intense for me, but that may because my symptoms are very mild. It definitely had therapeutic properties that I would recommend to anyone dealing with anxiety for trauma, especially if it's associated with DP/DR. For me, staring at a particular spot and doing activation and relaxation exercises has continued to be an extremely powerful method for getting over anxiety that was persistent for me after my DR (associated with weed) had faded away. I hope anyone who is going through the same things may find similar relief.

Good luck!


----------



## lautje

And when you watch this like 30 minutes , you only watch this or do you need to listening to something?


----------



## dpdr

wtf,

Did you do it and looked into your living room? everything was moving

I did it for 3 minutes, and have a little smile now ! Free, space trip, lets see if my DR is gone tommorow

haha


----------

